# دراما رمضان2015



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يونيو 2015)

*الموضوع على عادة كل سنة ويارب تعيشوا بسلام وفرح دايما هنتابع فيه دراما رمضان من خلال عرض اخبارها مواعيد عرضها كل واحد مننا بيتابع ايه منها وفى نهاية رمضان هنحاول نعمل تقييم لاكثر الاعمال الرمضانيه ايجابيه
الجميع مدعوا للمشاركه
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يونيو 2015)

*مائدة دراما رمضان بـ«مليار جنيه»





                     دراما لم تعد مجرد مسلسلات للتسلية والجذب الإعلامي  فقط ولكنها صناعة  مهمة يصل حجم تكلفتها لعشرة أضعاف صناعة السينما،  فالمسلسل الواحد يعمل به  أكثر من مائة وخمسين شخصا علي الأقل، ورمضان هذا  العام يصل حجم الإنتاج  الدرامي لأكثر من 40 مسلسلا تصل قيمتها الإنتاجية  لأكثر من مليار جنيه،  وتصل قيمة أجور النجم الأوحد في بعض الأعمال من 20٪  الي 40٪ من قيمة  ميزانية العمل.
  وإذا كان نجوم الصف الأول أو السوبر نجم في الدراما علي مدي سنوات  طويلة  كان يتمثل في يحيي الفخراني ونور الشريف ومحمود عبدالعزيز حتي اقتحم   النجم عادل إمام وقفز علي الجميع من حيث الأجر، وكان هؤلاء النجوم الأعلي   أجرا في الدراما، ومن النجمات كانت يسرا وليلي علوي وإلهام شاهين حتي   اقتحمت غادة عبدالرازق المنافسة وقفزت فوق الجميع بأجرها وربما الأيام   القادمة تضع في طريقها النجمات رانيا يوسف وغادة عادل ونيللي كريم.

  دراما رمضان 2015
  البعض يري أن مسلسلات دراما رمضان 2015، ربما تكون هي الأعلي تكلفة في   الإنتاج، نظرا لمستوي المنافسة في الصورة والإكسسوار والديكور وأماكن   التصوير والأكشن والمعارك التي تتميز بها معظم الأعمال بخلاف أن معظمها   يدور حول عالم رجال الأعمال بثرائه الفاحش، وهذا يتطلب ديكورا أكثر فخامة   مما يزيد من حجم التكلفة بالإضافة الي ارتفاع أجور النجوم والنجمات بشكل   كبير خاصة الذين حققوا نجاحا دراميا العام الماضي أو سينمائيا مثل أحمد   السقا وكريم عبدالعزيز.

  ترتيب الأعمال لحجم الإنتاج









  وترتيب الأعمال من حيث حجم الإنتاج والأجور دائما يضع النجم عادل إمام   في المقدمة، فهو مستمر للعام الثالث علي التوالي في رمضان بعد «فرقة ناجي   عطالله» ثم «العراف»، وهذا العام بمسلسل «أستاذ ورئيس قسم» مع المؤلف يوسف   معاطي، بلغ أجر النجم عادل إمام 30 مليون جنيه وهو رقم خرافي ربما يخرج عن   المنطق لأن هذا يعني أن تكلفة العمل تزيد علي 60 مليون جنيه، فحين أن  مصادر  بالشركة المنتجة تؤكد أن الميزانية تخطت الـ70 مليون جنيه لأن العمل  مع  عادل إمام يكون مشروعا استثماريا ناجحا وأي منتج يعمل معه يستطيع أن  يكسب  بنسبة كبيرة، وأكدت المصادر أن المسلسل تم بيعه حصريا لـmbc بمبلغ  يزيد علي  6 ملايين دولار عرض أول وتنتظر الشركة العرض الثاني بعد رمضان  لتجني  الأرباح.
  النجم أحمد مكي بمسلسل «الكبير» الجزء الخامس تصل تكلفته الي 39 مليون   جنيه يقال إن «مكي» تقاضي 18 مليون جنيه وهو أعلي أجر بعد عادل إمام، ربما   يأتي النجم أحمد السقا بمسلسل «ذهاب وعودة» في الترتيب الثالث من حيث   تكلفة الإنتاج التي تخطت الـ50 مليون جنيه، وأن «السقا» يصل أجره الي 18   مليون جنيه، وأن المنتج صادق الصباح وهو منتج سخي يجيد الصرف والإنتاج   المتميز وكذلك «شاطر» في التسويق، حيث باع العمل حصريا لـmbc بـ5 ملايين   دولار وأن ارتفاع ميزانية العمل نظرا للتصوير خارج مصر والديكور الضخم   لبطله «السقا» رجل أعمال ثري جدا.
  ويقترب في ترتيب التصنيف الإنتاجي مسلسل «وش تاني» للنجم كريم  عبدالعزيز  وحسين فهمي وهو من إنتاج وإخراج وائل عبدالله، وتصل ميزانيته  لأكثر من 45  مليون جنيه، ويقال إن «كريم» بلغ أجره أكثر من 15 مليون جنيه.

  النجمات الأعلي أجرا









  وإذا كان النجوم عادل إمام والسقا وكريم هم الأكثر ضخامة في الإنتاج   والتكلفة فهناك نجمات ينافسوهم هذا الموسم في مقدمتهن هيفاء وهبي وغادة   عبدالرازق والمطربة شيرين، وتأتي بعدهن في الأجر رانيا يوسف وغادة عادل   ونيللي كريم ومنة شلبي.
  هيفاء وهبي تشارك في رمضان هذا العام بمسلسلين الأول «المولد» وهو عمل   متوقف منذ 3 سنوات وتم استكمال العرض حصريا في رمضان هذا العام علي قناة   «الحياة» والعمل تكلفته 42 مليون جنيه تقاضت هيفاء مبلغ 2 مليون دولار   وقتها.
  أمام مسلسل «مريم» فتبلغ تكلفته 45 مليون جنيه، ويقال إن هيفاء بلغ أجرها 17 مليون جنيه.
  مسلسل غادة عبدالرازق «الكابوس» تبلغ تكلفته 40 مليون جنيه وحصلت غادة علي 15 مليو جنيه.
  المطربة شيرين التي تخوض تجربة الدراما للمرة الأولي يقال إن ميزانية العمل تبلغ 17 مليون جنيه وأجر شيرين تخطي 12 مليونا.
  الممثل مصطفي شعبان بمسلسل «مولانا العاشق» ميزانيته 35 مليونا وبلغ أجر مصطفي كما يقال 9 ملايين جنيه.
  أما رانيا يوسف في مسلسل «أرض النعام»، وتبلغ ميزانيته 35 مليون جنيه وأجر رانيا يصل الي 8 ملايين جنيه.
  غادة عادل في مسلسل «العهد» وتبلغ تكلفته 40 مليون جنيه نظرا للملابس  والديكورات المتعددة ويقال إن أجر غادة يصل الي 7 ملايين جنيه.
  نيللي كريم التي تألقت للعام الثالث علي التوالي خاصة بعد نجاح   مسلسلاتها «ذات» و«سجن النسا» تلعب هذا الموسم بطولة مسلسل «تحت السيطرة»   وميزانيته 32 مليون جنيه، وتتقاضي نيللي أجرا يزيد علي 7 ملايين جنيه.
  النجمة نيللي شلبي تلعب بطولة مسلسل «حارة اليهود» مع إياد نصار وهو  عمل  يناقش فترة وجود اليهود في مصر قبل عام 26 ويتطلب ديكورات وملابس   وإكسسوار بمواصفات هذه المرحلة، وتبلغ ميزانيته 40 مليون جنيه يقال إن أجر   منة بلغ 6 ملايين جنيه.
  سمية الخشاب في مسلسل «يا أنا يا أنتي» مع فيفي عبده تبلع تكلفة العمل   37 مليون جنيه وأجر سمية يصل الي 7 ملايين جنيه وفيفي عبده وصل أكثر من 5   ملايين جنيه.
  الفنان خالد الصاوي يلعب بطولة مسلسل «الصعلوك» مع صبا مبارك إخراج  صالح  وميزانية العمل تزيد علي 35 مليونا، يقال إن أجر الصاوي يزيد علي 8   ملايين جنيه.
  حمادة هلال في مسلسل «ولي العهد» وميزانية العمل 35 مليونا وحمادة يتقاضي 6 ملايين جنيه أجرا مع غناء التترات.

  الأعمال التاريخية .. والميزانية
  من الأعمال ذات التكلفة العالية نظرا لطبيعتها نجد أن مسلسل  الفانتازيا  «ألف ليلة وليلة» تبلغ ميزانيته في حدود 40 مليون جنيه، وأن  شريف منير بلغ  أجره أكثر من 5 ملايين جنيه، ويشاركه البطولة آسر ياسين  وأمير كرارة  ونيكول سابا وهو عمل يتطلب جرافيك ولوكيشن مختلفا لأنه يعتمد  علي أسطورة  الحواديت «ألف ليلة وليلة» بخلاف التصوير خارج مصر.
  مسلسل أوراق التوت» وهو إنتاج مصري - سعودي لصابرين ويوسف شعبان وكمال   أبورية وماجد العبيد وتأليف أيمن سلامة، وإخراج هاني إسماعيل، وتبلغ   ميزانيته أكثر من 40 مليون جنيه لأنه عمل تاريخي يتم تصوير جزء كبير منه في   الهند ويتطلب معارك وسفنا حربية واستعراضات وديكورات ضخمة وملابس   وإكسسوارات تاريخية ويبلغ أجر صابرين فيه نحو 4 ملايين جنيه، وإن الأجور   مجتمعة فيه تصل الي 18 مليون جنيه.

  مسلسلات النجوم والشباب
  «بعد البداية» وهو أول بطولة مطلقة للنجم طارق لطفي مع درة وريهام   عبدالغفور وإخراج أحمد خالد موسي وإنتاج فنون مصر، وتبلغ ميزانيته 32   مليونا يتقاضي طارق لطفي أجرا يقارب الـ5 ملايين جنيه و هو يستحق أكثر نظرا   لعطائه الكبير خلال المواسم السابقة كنجم ثاني وهو يستحق هذه البطولة منذ   فترة.
  مسلسل «ساحرة الجنوب» لحورية فرغلي وصلاح عبدالله وسوسن بدر وتأليف  سماح  الحريري، وإخراج أكرم فريد ونظرا لتصويره في أماكن حقيقية بالصعيد   واحتياجه لبعض المجاميع والخدع، رفع ميزانيته لـ30 مليون جنيه، ويبلغ أجر   حورية 4٫5 مليون جنيه.
  «لهفة» وهو اسم مسلسل النجمة دنيا سمير غانم في أول بطولة مطلقة،  والعمل  تصل ميزانيته لـ22 مليون جنيه، ويقال إن أجر دنيا تخطي الـ5 ملايين  جنيه.
  الفنانة زينة تلعب بطولة مطلقة في رمضان بمسلسل «زواج بالإكراه» مع  أحمد  فهمي وميزانية العمل 22 مليون جنيه، ويقال إن أجر زينة تخطي الـ4٫5  مليون  جنيه.

  جيل الأكشن والإثارة








  الفنان يوسف الشريف بعد تألقه علي مدار مواسم سابقة بأعمال تشويقية   ومثيرة يلعب هذا العام مسلسل «الساحر» وهو عمل مثير وتشويقي، يتطلب الكثير   من الخدع والجرافيك والحيل الدرامية، وهو ما رفع تكلفته لأكثر من 35 مليون   جنيه، يقال إن أجره تخطي الـ7 ملايين جنيه.
  ويأتي بعده في مسلسلات الأكشن والإثارة النجم عمرو يوسف بمسلسل «ظرف   أسود» وتصل تكلفته لـ30 مليون جنيه وأجر عمرو في العمل يزيد علي 5 ملايين   والعمل بوليسي درامي وأكشن.
  وينافسهم في هذه المنطقة النجم أمير كرارة بمسلسل «حواري بوخارست» مع   علا غانم ومي سليم وإخراج محمد بكير، وتأليف هشام هلال وهو عمل لا يخلو من   الأكشن والمعارك لأن بطله يهوي هذه الأدوار حيث تساعده إمكانياته الفنية   والبدنية، والعمل تكلفته 30 مليونا، ويقال إن أمير أجره بلغ 6 ملايين جنيه.

  مي عزالدين .. حالة خاصة









  النجمة مي عزالدين تلعب بطولة مسلسل «حالة عشق» وهو ثاني بطولة مطلقة   بعد نجاحها في «دلع بنات»، ومن قبل في مسلسل «الشك» مع حسين فهمي، وهذا   العام تلعب دورا رومانسيا لكن بنفس طريقة أداء وأسلوب مي مع اختلاف الأجر   فقط الذي يصل الي 7 ملايين جنيه هذا العام، وتكلفة العمل تزيد علي 30 مليون   جنيه.
  النجم حسن الرداد يلعب أيضا بطولة مطلقة هذا العام معتمدا علي نجاحه   السينمائي بمسلسل «حق ميت» مع إيمي سمير غانم بعد نجاحهما في فيلم «زنقة   الستات» لكن المسلسل يدور في إطار درامي أكشن ينافس فيه «الرداد» مع كرارة   والشريف وعمرو يوسف، وتبلغ ميزانيته 27 مليونا، ويصل أجر «الرداد» فيه 5   ملايين جنيه.

  الإنتاج .. الرسمي
  قطاع الإنتاج يشارك هذا العام بمسلسل «دنيا جديدة» تأليف مصطفي  إبراهيم  وإخراج عصام شعبان بطولة حسن يوسف وأحمد بدير وروچينا ونورهان  وسامح  الصريطي وأحمد هارون ونيرمين ماهر، تكلفة العمل 20 مليونا ويبلغ أجر  يوسف  كما يقال 4 ملايين جنيه.
  مدينة الإنتاج تشارك بعملين «الدخول في الممنوع» تأليف محمد الباسوسي   وإخراج محمد النجار بطولة أحمد فلوكس وبشري وإيمان العاصي وميزانيته 20   مليون جنيه وأجر فلوكس فيه يصل الي 3 ملايين جنيه.
  صوت القاهرة تشارك بمسلسل «كش ملك» إخراج حسام عبدالرحمن بطولة سوزان   نجم الدين ومجدي كامل وميزانيته 18 مليون جنيه تقاضت سوزان 2٫5 مليون جنيه   والعمل توقف عامين واستكمل هذا العام ليعرض في رمضان.

  الكوميديا .. يتيمة









  رغم تصنيف أعمال بعض النجوم كمسلسلات كوميديا، إلا أن الكوميديا  الصريحة  فيها لا تخرج إلا في أعمال قليلة منها «مفروسة أوي» لداليا  البحيري، وهو  إنتاج خاص ميزانيته 22 مليون جنيه، ويبلغ أجر داليا 5 ملايين  جنيه وهو عمل  اجتماعي كوميدي عن مشاكل الأسرة المصرية.
  مسلسل «الأستاذ بلبل وحرمه» للمخرج رائد لبيب وبطولة رانيا فريد شوقي   وفتحي عبدالوهاب وهو كوميديا اجتماعية أيضا ميزانيته 20 مليونا، ويبلغ أجر   رانيا 4 ملايين جنيه كذلك فتحي عبدالوهاب.
  مسلسل «بين السرايات» وهو دراما اجتماعية ترصد تطور الحياة والعلاقات  في  الحي الشعبي المعروف «بين السرايات» إخراج سامح عبدالعزيز وتأليف أحمد   عبدالله، بطولة باسم سمرة وآيتن عامر وسيمون ونجلاء بدر، ميزانيته 30 مليون   جنيه وأجر باسم فيه يصل الي 3٫5 مليون جنيه.
  المنتج محمد فوزي رئيس جمعية المنتجين يقول إن تكلفة الإنتاج  للمسلسلات  هذا العام زادت بنسبة تصل الي 50٪ في إيجارات المواقع من  استديوهات  ولوكيشن ومن 20٪ لـ25٪ في أجور الفنيين من مصور وإضاءة وصوت  وإكسسوار  وأزياء و20٪ في أجور الممثلين صغار وكبار، والغريب أن البيع  للقنوات  الفضائية أسعاره ثابتة ولم تزد ربما قلت في بعض القنوات، والمشكلة  ليست في  البيع إنما في استرداد حصيلة البيع التي تأخذ وقتا كبيرا حتي تسدد   الفضائيات وبالتالي يجعل دورة رأس المال قليلة، وأكد «فوزي» أن تكلفة إنتاج   المسلسلات لشهر رمضان لم تزد علي مليار جنيه حيث إن هناك عددا قليلا من   المسلسلات تزيد ميزانيته ما بين 40 و50 مليون جنيه والقليل جدا منها تخطي   هذا الرقم والغالبية العظمي تدور بين 20 و30 مليون جنيه  وهذا - والكلام   لـ«فوزي» - يؤكد حجم التكلفة الحقيقي، وأشار الي أن هذه الأعمال تتسابق بها   الفضائيات علي كعكة الإعلانات في رمضان وهي في أعلي معدلاتها لا تصل لحجم   تكلفة إنتاج المسلسلات أي في حيز المليار جنيه، و أضاف المشكلة التي  تواجه  المنتجين أيضا هي أن بعض القنوات التي تعرض العمل أول مرة في رمضان  وتحقق  منه الهدف من الشراء ربما لا تعرض العمل مرات أخري ليحقق المنتج  هامش الربح  المطلوب، لأنها تسعي لشراء وعرض أعمال جديدة إلا إذا كان العمل  نفسه ناجحا  ومؤثرا.
  وأضاف «فوزي»: بصراحة لا يوجد مسلسل يخسر علي أرض الواقع إنما المنتج   يأخذ وقتا طويلا لجمع فلوسه من الفضائيات التي تسدد في مدد لا تلتزم بها   لارتباطها بوكالات الإعلانات التي تتحكم في الأساس في سوق الدراما.
  وأشار «فوزي» الي أن الموسم الجاري سيشهد منافسة ساخنة في شكل الدراما   من حيث الصورة والمضمون والإبهار والإخراج، وسيكون مستواها عاليا جدا فنيا   وقال: أنتظر مسلسل «مولد» هيفاء علي قناة «الحياة» حصريا.
  نقلا عن الوفد
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 يونيو 2015)

*برهامي يدعو لمقاطعة مسلسلات رمضان


           نقلا عن فيتو




           دعا الشيخ ياسر برهامى المتحدث باسم الدعوة السلفية، إلى مقاطعة   المسلسلات، والتركيز في العبادات خلال شهر رمضان المبارك، وحذر خلال درس   الجمعة، من مشاهدة المسلسلات، مؤكدا أنها وسائل لإفساد الصيام، وتساءل عن   سر انتشار الإعلانات الخاصة بالمسسلسلات على جميع الأعمدة في الشوارع،   وتركيزها على لقطات خاصة بالشر والعري.

وطالب برهامى بفتح القنوات  الدينية، التي أغلقت لأنها كانت منفذًا للنصائح  الدينية، وكان يجب تقويم  البرامج التي تهدم، أو إيقافها وليس غلق القنوات  بالكامل.

كان  برهامي قد التزم خلال خطبة الجمعة بمسجد العزيز الرحيم بأبو سليمان  بخطبة  الجمعة التي حددتها وزارة الأوقاف، وموضوعها عن رمضان والعبادات  فيه. *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يونيو 2015)

*بالأرقام.. تورتة الإعلانات على الفضائيات في «رمضان»





                     اندلعت حرب تكسير عظام بين القنوات الفضائية خلال  الفترة الماضية، وصلت  إلى ذروتها مع بداية التعاقدات بين القنوات وشركات  إنتاج مسلسلات رمضان،  فكل قناة حاولت أن تستأثر بأكبر عدد من النجوم  والمسلسلات، التي تضمن بها  الاستحواذ على النصيب الأكبر من تورتة  الإعلانات التي بلغت هذا العام نحو  1.1 مليار جنيه.

«إم بي سي» في المقدمة
شبكة "إم بي سي مصر" بقيادة محمد عبد المتعال، استطاعت أن تعتلي عرش   النجومية، من خلال الاستئثار بأكبر عدد من المسلسلات، ومعظمها لكبار   النجوم، وعلى رأسهم الزعيم عادل إمام، من خلال مسلسل "أستاذ ورئيس قسم"،   فضلًا عن التعاقد مع الفنان رامز جلال، الحصان الأسود للقناة، لتقديم   برنامج "رامز واكل الجو"، فلم يتخيل أحد المبالغ التي ضختها الشركات   المعلنة في القناة من أجل الحصول على 30 ثانية إعلانية تبث قبل أو بعد أو   أثناء مسلسل الزعيم وبرنامج المقالب.

مقابل دقائق الإعلانات
جاءت الشبكة في الترتيب الأعلى سعرًا من بين كل القنوات، وتخطت الباقة   الإعلانية الخاصة بشهر رمضان للقناة هذا العام، حاجز الـ10 ملايين و500 ألف   جنيه، مقابل 250 إعلانًا لمدة 30 ثانية في المرة الواحدة، وبلغ سعر   الدقيقة 100 ألف جنيه على برنامج "رامز واكل الجو" عرض أول و80 ألف جنيه   للعرض الثاني، بينما بلغ سعر الدقيقة على مسلسل "أستاذ ورئيس قسم" 80 ألف   جنيه للعرض الأول و60 ألف جنيه للعرض الثاني.

«الحياة»
قنوات الحياة جاءت في المرتبة الثانية؛ حيث وصلت الباقة الإعلانية الخاصة   بشهر رمضان إلى 7 ملايين جنيه، مقابل 200 إعلان لمدة 30 ثانية في المرة   الواحدة، موزعة على قنواتها بـ90 إعلانًا على الحياة واحد، و60 إعلانًا على   الحياة اثنين، و50 أخرى على الحياة مسلسلات، أما سعر الإذاعة خارج الباقة   فتبلغ قيمتها 60 ألف جنيه للمرة الواحدة في ليل رمضان، و40 ألف جنيه طوال   النهار.

كما رفعت سعر الدقيقة في بعض الأعمال الفنية مثل برنامج مقالب هاني رمزي، الذي يعرض على شاشتها وبعض مسلسلات النجوم الكبار.

«سي بي سي» في المركز الثالث
أما قناة "سي بي سي" وصل سعر الباقة الإعلانية لها خلال شهر رمضان إلى 6   ملايين و500 ألف جنيه، مقابل 220 إعلانًا تقريبًا موزعة على قنواتها، وبلغ   سعر الدقيقة 90 ألف جنيه بعد مدفع الإفطار، باستثناء مسلسي "الكبير أوي"   و"نيشان"؛ حيث وصل سعر الدقيقة بهما إلى 100 ألف جنيه.

قنوات النهار
وبفروق طفيفة عن "سي بي سي" جاءت قنوات "النهار"؛ حيث وصل سعر الباقة   الإعلانية لديها إلى 6 ملايين جنيه، وبلغ سعر الدقيقة 75 ألف جنيه بعد   الإفطار، و50 ألف جنيه قبل الإفطار، كما أنها رفعت قيمة الدقيقة إلى 80 ألف   جنيه أثناء عرض مسلسل هيفاء وهبي "مريم" وبرنامج المقالب "التجربة".

نقلا عن العدد الورقي للفيتو 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يونيو 2015)

*دعوى أمام الأمور المستعجلة لوقف عرض مسلسل عادل الامام





نقلا عن اليوم السابع
أقام "محامى" دعوى أمام محكمة الأمور المستعجلة  بعابدين، طالب فيها بوقف عرض مسلسل أستاذ ورئيس قسم بطولة الفنان عادل  إمام، والمقررعرضه فى شهر رمضان . وطالب المحامى محمد معروف فى دعواه كلا  من رئيس اتحاد الإذاعة والتلفيزيون ورئيس قطاع التليفزيون ورئيس قطاع  الإنتاج ورئيس القطاع الاقتصادى والكاتب يوسف معاطى والممثل القانونى لشركة  سينرجى للإنتاج الفنى ورئيس مجلس ادارة الشركة المصرية للأقمار الصناعية  ورئيس مجلس إدارة مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى بصفتهم، بوقف عرض المسلسل. وذكر  المدعى أن موكله "زكى إبراهيم السيد" فوجىء بالإعلان عن المسلسل عبر  القنوات الفضائية، وبالاستعلام عنه تبين أن قصته واسمه هى نفس القصة التى  ألفها وسجلها وأودعها فى دار الكتب والوثائق القومية طبقا لقانون الإيداع  وبغرض الحفاظ على حقه الأدبى والفكرى. وذكرت الدعوى أن الكاتب يوسف معاطى  وشركة الإنتاج استوليا على القصة دون وجه حق، ووضع الكاتب اسمه عليها كمؤلف  لها من قبيل الاعتداء على حقوق موكله الأدبية مخالفا قانون الحماية  الفكرية ما يعد معه تصوير المسلسل استيلاء على حقوق موكله . 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2015)

*لو الكلام دة صحيح 
تبقى فضيحة بجلاجل ليوسف معاطى 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يونيو 2015)

*هو السؤال لو الكلام ده صحيح ايه هى التبعات الممكن حدوثها بالنسبه لتواجد العمل الفنى  فى رمضان
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]kk4h0k7yEec[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2015)

*شخص واحد رامز جلال مايقدرش يعمل فيه مقلب عارفيم مين هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2015)

*مواعيد عرض مسلسلات وبرامج قناة الحياة في رمضان 
*

بالرغم من المنافسة الشرسة بين القنوات الفضائية المصرية، وقيام بعضها بخطف نجوم الحياة الدائمين في رمضان مثل رامز جلال الذي ظل يقدم عليها برامج لأربع سنوات متتالية، والفنان عادل إمام.
إستطاعت قناة الحياة الحفاظ على مكانتها وجمهورها بين الفضائيات وتستمر في عرض الأعمال الحصرية والبرامج المتميزة كما إعتاد جمهورها منذ بدايتها.
ومن أهم المسلسلات التي ستعرض على شاشتها هذا العام، وش تاني للفنان كريم عبد العزيز حصريا، ولعبة إبليس ليوسف الشريف حصريا، وبين السرايات لباسم سمرة حصريا، ومولد وصاحبه غايب، ولهفة، وحالة عشق، ومجموعة أخرى كبيرة من المسلسلات.
مواعيد العرض :
وش تاني : 7 مساءاََ – 2 صباحاََ – 3 عصراََ
لعبة إبليس : 1 صباحاََ
برنامج هبوط إضطراري : 8 مساءاََ
لهفة: لم يحدد بعد
يوميا زوجة مفروسة أوي  : لم يحدد بعد
بين السرايات: لم يحدد بعد
دنيا جديدة: لم يحدد بعد
حالة عشق: لم يحدد بعد
حارة اليهود: لم يحدد بعد
مولد وصاحبه غايب: لم يحدد بعد
حق ميت: لم يحدد بعد

​*2015*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2015)

يستمر الفنان الكبير عادل إمام للعام الرباع على التوالي بتقديم مسلسل جديد خلال شهر رمضان المبارك، حيث قدم الأعوام الماضية مسلسلات فرقة ناجي عطا الله والعراف وصاحب السعادة وهذا العام يقدم أستاذ ورئيس قسم.
ويعرض المسلسل حصريا في رمضان على قناة MBC مصر MBC السعودية وبعض القنوات العربية الأخرى مثل قناة تلفزيون الكويت وقناة رؤيا وقناة النهار لكي.
وسيعرض المسلسل يوميا على MBC مصر الساعة السابعة مساءا بتوقيت القاهرة ويعاد الساعة الثانية صباحا والساعة الثالثة عصرا.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2015)

*حتى الآن 32 مسلسل فى رمضان على 17 قناة مصرية مفتوحة
 و المسلسلات الأعلى تسويقًا للقنوات المصرية المفتوحة :*
* 1 .. حق ميت .. 12 قناة
 2 .. حوارى بوخارست .. 11 قناة
 3 .. بعد البداية .. 10 قنوات
 4 .. الصعلوك .. 9 قنوات
 5 .. حارة اليهود + يوميات زوجة مفروسة أوى .. 8 قنوات
 ثم .. تحت السيطرة .. 7 قنوات
 و المسلسلات الباقية أكثر مسلسل 4 قنوات*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2015)

*
اضحك بقوة" 100ريختر" على mbc مصر !

 من منا لايحب متابعة برامج "الكاميرا الخفية" وخصوصا في رمضان؟ MBC  مصر  تعدكم بنصف ساعة من الضحك المتواصل في برنامج "100 ريختر" مع المذيع خالد  عليش يوميا خلال الشهر الكريم. 

 فكرة البرنامج مبنية على "مقلب  خفيف" يقع ضحيته نجم الحلقة الذي يشارك في البرنامج على أساس انه حوار فني-  اجتماعي ما يلبث أن ينقلب لفيلم "أكشن ورعب" بعدما يضرب زلزال بقوة  100  ريختر الاستوديو ويقلب الدنيا رأسا على عقب!

 نجوم المجتمع  متألقين..منمقين وعلى "آخر موضة"..ولكن الأمر سيختلف كليا أمام "الكوارث  الطبيعية" فكيف سيواجهها نجم الكرة مجدي عبد الغني والفنان علاء مرسي  والشيف حسن وعصام كاريكا وشعبان عبد الرحيم..بالطبع كلا منهم له طريقته في  "الفزع" وكل منا له طريقته في الضحك!*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2015)

*حصريًا
 قائمة برامج رمضان 2015 على القنوات المصرية المفتوحة*
* mbc مصر :
 رامز واكل الجو .. مع رامز جلال
 100 ريختر .. مع خالد عليش
 الإيمان و العصر .. مع الداعية عمرو خالد
 خواطر 11*
* الحياة :
 هبوط اضطرارى .. مع هانى رمزى
 القصص القرآنى .. مع الشيخ خالد الجندى
 الدين و الحياة .. مع دعاء فاروق
 كلام من القلب .. مع لمياء عبد الحميد
 المطبخ .. مع الشيف يسرى و آية حسنى
 سفرة دايمة .. مع الشيف محمد فوزى*
* النهار :
 التجربة الخفية .. مع شادى ألفونس و خالد منصور
 الزفة 2 .. مع سعد الصغير
 إنسان جديد .. مع الداعية مصطفى حسنى
 النهارده .. مع دعاء عامر
 لقمة هنية .. مع الشيف علاء الشربينى*
* القاهرة و الناس :
 مش أصلى تانى .. مع خالد حمزاوى
 نشرة أخبار الفراخ
 الدكتور فى رمضان
 بدون مكياج .. مع طونى خليفة
 قدها و لا مش قدها
 وصفات أكلات على طريقة القاهرة و الناس
 أحلى ضحكة فى مصر*
* المحور :
 دوس بنزين .. مع تامر بشير
 المشاغب .. مع إبراهيم سعيد
 ساعة مع شريف
 سر حليمة
 محدش بياكلها بالساهل
 ق س
 مصر أحلى
 الطبيب
 المسلمون يتساءلون*
* cbc :
 شبابنا .. مع الشيخ على جمعة
 الشيف و مفيدة .. مع الشيف الشربينى و مفيدة شيحة*
* TeN :
 مطبخ سى السيد
 الإيمان و العصر .. مع الداعية عمرو خالد*
* Ltc :
 الطيب و الشرير .. مع رولا خرسا
 اللعبة الحلوة
 رمضان زمان
 سفراء النجاح
 كلام من نور*
* دريم :
 الأسير .. مع طارق علام*
* CRT :
 المشاغب .. مع إبراهيم سعيد*
* روتانا مصرية :
 هم و أنا*
* العاصمة :
 سر الطبخة
 فتاوى الصائمين*
* الأولى :
 عزومة فطار
 أعز الناس
 التخت الشرقى
 شغل سيما
 ستاد الذكريات
 الوجه الآخر
 ملتقى الفكر الإسلامى
 آيات قرآنية
 أنهار الجنة و أشجارها*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2015)

*هانى رمزى وأشرف عبد الباقى وطنط دولت على "نجوم إف إم" فى رمضان الأربعاء، 17 يونيو 2015 - 02:09 ص هانى رمزى كتب هانى عزب تنافس إذاعة "نجوم إف إم" خلال شهر رمضان المقبل بالمسلسلات الإذاعية التى تتسم بالطابع الكوميدى، وذلك من أجل رسم البهجة على مستمعيها، وسيكون على رأس تلك المسلسلات "المسيحاتى" والذى يقوم ببطولته النجم أشرف عبد الباقى، ومعه نجوم مسرحية "تياترو مصر"، كما سيشارك النجم هانى رمزى بمسلسل "هن السهون" وهو مسلسل كوميدى يظهر فيه هانى رمزى بشخصية مخترع، ولكن يقابل العديد من المواقف ويجد صعوبة فى مواصلة اختراعاته. ويستمر المسلسل الإذاعى الشهير "طنط دولت" فى موسمه العاشر بناء على طلب المستمعين، وهو يعتمد على الدراما الكوميدية التى تنتجها إذاعة "نجوم إف.إم"، منذ 10 سنوات حتى الآن، و"دولت" هى أرملة عجوز فقيرة، ولكنها من أصول أرستقراطية تجمعها علاقة وطيدة مع مخدومتها العجوز "سعدية" والتى تعتبرها بمثابة أم لها، وبالرغم من حالة "دولت" المادية الفقيرة إلا أن "سعدية" تأبى أن تتركها، ولذلك دوما ما يحدث خلاف بينها وبين زوجها المعلم والذى يكره "طنط دولت" وتحدث بينهما مفارقات يومية طريفة وكوميدية. كما يتواجد لمسلسلات الكرتون نصيب من خطة إذاعة "نجوم إف إم" فى شهر رمضان بمسلسل "أرض الفندام" وهو يعتمد على الفنتازيا وتدور أحداثه ما بين كوكب الأرض وكوكب آخر اسمه "الجلجلان"، ويحاول اثنان من كوكب الجلجلان "حبهانه وزعتر" الحصول على طاقة الفندام من على كوكب الأرض لتشغيل الجهاز المشعشع للسيطرة على الكواكب وسط مطاردات بين الأخوة وبينهم فى كل حلقةI*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2015)

*يستعد المشاهد المصري والعربي بعد ساعات قليلة من الآن لاستقبال شهر رمضان المبارك بما يحمله من موسم درامي ساخن، حيث يتنافس هذا العام أبطال ٣٢ مسلسلاً للفوز برضاء الجمهور.

مصراوي يقدم لجمهوره دليل المسلسلات التي ستعرض خلال الشهر الكريم بأسماء أبطالها ومخرجيها ومؤلفيها.*
*







*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2015)

*مواعيد عرض مسلسلات علی قناة فلسطين 48
 مسلسل ‫#‏استاذ‬ ورئيس قسم  
 7:15 مساء
 مسلسل ‫#‏مولانا_العاشق‬
  10:35 مساء
 بتوفيت مصر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2015)

أعلنت قنوات سي بي سي عن مواعيد عرض مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان هذا العام، التي ستبدأ من الليلة بعد منتصف الليل على شاشة القناة.
وتمتلك القناة عددا من المسلسلات الحصرية منها الكبير أوي الجزء الخامس ومسلسل الكابوس ومسلسل طريقي بالإضافة إلى بعض المسلسلات التي تعرض بالإشتراك مع قنوات أخرى، وفيما يلي المواعيد.
الكبير أوي الجزء الخامس: 7 مساءا
تحت السيطرة: 8 مساءا
طريقي: 9 مساءا
يا أنا ياإنتي: 10 مساءا
الكابوس: 11 مساءا
حارة اليهود: 12 صباحا​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2015)

*أعلنت عدد من القنوات الفضائية عن مواعيد عرض المسلسلات والبرامج التليفزيونية التي ستعرضها على مدار شهر رمضان الكريم، ليختار المشاهد من بينها الأوقات التي ستناسبه، والأعمال التي يحب متابعتها..*
*





1. ولي العهد​**يُعرض حصريا على MBC مصر، الساعة الـ 3 عصرا.*
*"ولي العهد" بطولة حمادة هلال، لوسي، علا غانم، ياسر جلال، ومن إخراج محمد النقلي.*
*





2. مولانا العاشق​**ويطل هذا العام الفنان مصطفى شعبان حصريا، عبر فضائية MBC في تمام الساعة الـ5 مساءا، من خلال مسلسله "مولانا العاشق".*
*"مولانا العاشق" تأليف أحمد عبدالفتاح، بطولة مصطفى شعبان، نيكول سابا، إخراج عثمان أبو لبن.*
*





3. أستاذ ورئيس قسم​**كعادة كل عام اختارت قنوات MBC عرض مسلسل "أستاذ ورئيس قسم" حصريا، بالتزامن مع موعد الإفطار في تمام الساعة الـ7 مساءا.*
*"أستاذ ورئيس قسم" تأليف يوسف معاطي، بطولة عادل إمام، نجوى إبراهيم، أحمد بدير، ومن إخراج وائل إحسان.*
*





4. ذهاب وعودة​**ينضم مسلسل "ذهاب وعودة" لقائمة الأعمال التي ستعرضها حصريا شاشة MBC مصر، ويُعرض المسلسل في تمام الساعة الـ 11 مساءا.*
*"ذهاب وعودة" من تأليف عصام يوسف، بطولة أحمد السقا، ياسر جلال، إنجي المُقدم، مجدي كامل، إخراج أحمد شفيق.*
*





5. العهد- الكلام المباح​**مسلسل "العهد- الكلام المُباح" سيُعرض على:*
*- النهار في تمام الساعة الثامنة إلا ربع، والإعادة 2 بعد منتصف الليل، والعاشرة صباحا.*
*- MBC في تمام الساعة الثانية عشرة مساءا.*
*"العهد" من تأليف محمد أمين راضي، بطولة غادة عادل، آسر ياسين، كندة علوش، إخراج خالد مرعي.*
*





6. ألف ليلة وليلة​**تأخذنا قناة MBC مصر لنعيش معها بشكل حصري ليالي من ألف ليلة ليلة، في تمام الساعة الواحدة مساءا.*
*"ألف ليلة وليلة" تأليف محمد ناير، بطولة شريف منير ونيكول سابا، إخراج رؤوف عبدالعزيز.*
*





7. لعبة إبليس​**"لعبة إبليس" تعرضه قناة الحياة بشكل حصري، كعادة أعمال الفنان يوسف الشريف في رمضان.*
*يُعرض المسلسل في الساعة الثامنة مساءا، ويشارك في بطولته محمد رياض، شيري عادل، ومن إخراج أحمد نادر جلال وشريف إسماعيل.*
*





8. مولد وصاحبه غايب​**"مولد وصاحبه غايب" يُعرض عبر قناتي:*
*- "الحياة" في تمام الساعة الـ 9 مساءا.*
*- وعلى قناة TEN.*
*"مولد وصاحبه غايب" من تأليف مصطفى محرم، بطولة هيفاء وهبي، حسن الرداد، فيفي عبده، إخراج شيرين عادل.*
*





9. حق ميت​**المسلسل يُعرض على أكثر من قناة فضائية على مدار شهر رمضان، من بينها:*
*- الحياة في تمام الساعة الـ 11 مساء*
*- على "صدى البلد"، قنوات النيل المتخصصة، روتانا مصرية، دريم، بانوراما دراما.*
*مسلسل "حق ميت" تأليف باهر دويدار، بطولة حسن الرداد، وإيمي سمير غانم، أحمد عبدالعزيز، إخراج فاضل الجارحي.*
*





10. لهفة​**في تجربة جديدة تطل الفنانة دنيا سمير غانم على جمهورها من خلال مسلسل "لهفة" على:*
*- الحياة في تمام الساعة الـ 12 صباحا.*
*- ويُعرض المسلسل أيضا على قناة TEN وقنوات النيل المتخصصة.*
*"لهفة" بطولة دنيا سمير غانم، سمير غانم، هناء الشوربجي وعلي ربيع، وعدد كبير من النجوم كضيوف شرف.*
*





11. وش تاني​**يعود الفنان كريم عبدالعزيز إلى شاشة التليفزيون من خلال مسلسل "وش تاني"، والذي تعرضه قناة الحياة حصريا في تمام الساعة الواحدة مساءا.*
*"وش تاني" تأليف وليد يوسف، بطولة كريم عبدالعزيز، حسين فهمي، منة فضالي، وانتصار، إخراج وائل عبدالله.*
*





12. ظرف إسود​**تعرض قناة Ten حصريا على شاشتها مسلسل "ظرف إسود"، في تمام الساعة الثامنة مساءا.*
*"ظرف إسود" قصة أيمن مدحت بطولة عمرو يوسف، درة، وإنجي المُقدم، إخراج أحمد مدحت.*
*





13. أرض النعام​**يُعرض مسلسل "أرض النعام" على:*
*- قناة TEN في تمام الساعة الـ 9مساءا.*
*- التليفزيون المصري.*
*"أرض النعام" من تأليف ناصر عبدالرحمن، بطولة رانيا يوسف وأحمد زاهر، إخراج غادة سليم.*
*





14. لما تامر ساب شوقية​**تعرض قناة TEN مسلسل "لما تامر ساب شوقية"، الساعة الـ 10 مساءا.*
*"لما تامر ساب شوقية" بطولة مي كساب، نضال الشافعي، إدوارد، لطفي لبيب وإنجي وجدان.*
*





15. حارة اليهود​**تتشارك أكثر من قناة فضائية في عرض مسلسل "حارة اليهود" على شاشتها خلال شهر رمضان ومنها:*
*- TEN الساعة الـ 11 مساءا*
*- قناة الحياة، قناة دريم، قناة القاهرة والناس، قناة بانوراما دراما، وقنوات النيل المتخصصة.*
*"حارة اليهود" تأليف الدكتور مدحت العدل، بطولة منة شلبي وإياد نصار، إخراج ماندو العدل.*
*





16. تحت السيطرة​**وتلتقي نيللي كريم كل يوم في رمضان بجمهورها، عبر مسلسل "تحت السيطرة"، الذي سيُعرض على:*
*- قناة TEN في تمام الساعة الثانية عشرة مساءا.*
*- القاهرة والناس، CBC، دريم، صدى البلد، المحور.*
*"تحت السيطرة" تأليف مريم نعوم، بطولة نيللي كريم وأحمد وفيق، ظافر العابدين، إخراج تامر محسن.*
*





17. مريم​**تشارك الفنانة هيفاء وهبي بإطلالة ثانية في شهر رمضان، من خلال مسلسل "مريم"، الذي سيُعرض على:*
*- قناة النهار في تمام الساعة، الـ 4 عصرا.*
*مسلسل "مريم" تأليف أيمن سلامة، بطولة خالد النبوي، هيفاء وهبي، ريهام عبدالغفور، وإخراج محمد علي.*
*





18. حواري بوخاريست​**ويشاهد الجمهور مسلسل "حواري بوخاريست" على أكثر من قناة:*
*- "النهار" في تمام الساعة الـ 5 عصرا*
*- قنوات "روتانا، دريم، قنوات النيل المتخصصة".*
*"حواري بوخاريست" تأليف هشام هلال، بطولة أمير كرارة، أحمد حاتم، علا غانم، دنيا، إخراج محمد بكير.*
*





19. بعد البداية​**ويشاهد الجمهور الفنان طارق لطفي في مسلسل "بعد البداية" على:*
*- "النهار" في الساعة الخامسة والنصف عصرا، الثامنة مساءا، الواحدة صباحا.*
*- قنوات "دريم، المحور، روتانا مصرية، بانوراما دراما".*
*"بعد البداية" تأليف عمرو سمير عاطف، بطولة طارق لطفي، فاروق الفيشاوي، درة، روجينا، خالد سليم، إخراج أحمد خالد موسى.*
*





20​*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2015)

*. حالة عشق​**أما مسلسل "حالة عشق" فيسُعرض على:*
*- قناة النهار الساعة التاسعة مساءا.*
*- قناة الحياة*
*"حالة عشق" تأليف محمد صلاح العزب، بطولة مي عزالدين، بوسي، حازم سمير، إخراج إبراهيم فخر.*
*





21. الصعلوك​**"الصعلوك" على:*
*- قناة النهار في العاشرة مساءا.*
*- قنوات "دريم، صدى البلد، بانوراما دراما، النيل المتخصصة".*
*"الصعلوك" من تأليف محمود الحناوي، بطولة خالد الصاوي، حسن حسني، نجلاء بدر، إخراج أحمد صالح.*
*





22. أوراق التوت​**"أوراق التوت" سيُعرض على:*
*- قناة المحور الساعة التاسعة مساءا.*
*- قنوات "الحياة، صدى البلد، النيل المتخصصة".*
*"أوراق التوت" من قصة ماجد العبيد، سيناريو وحوار أيمن سلامة، بطولة صابرين وكمال أبو رية، محمد رياض، إخراج هاني إسماعيل.*
*





23. الكابوس​**يُعرض "الكابوس" حصريا على فضائية CBC الثامنة مساءا.*
*"الكابوس" تأليف هالة الزغندي، بطولة غادة عبدالرازق، كريم محمود عبدالعزيز، آيتن عامر، إخراج إسلام خيري.*
*





24. استيفا​**يُعرض حصريا على فضائية "القاهرة والناس".*
*"إستيفا" تأليف ورشة عمل تشرف عليها عزة شلبي، بطولة عباس أبو الحسن، إخراج حسام علي.*
*





25. يا أنا يا إنتي​**مسلسل "يا أنا يا أنتي" بطولة فيفي عبده وسمية الخشاب يُعرض على:*
*- CBC*
*- قناة النهار*
*





26. بين السرايات​**مسلسل "بين السرايات" سيُعرض على:*
*- قنوات "الحياة، CBC، النيل المتخصصة".*
*"بين السرايات" تأليف أحمد عبدالله، بطولة باسم سمرة، سيمون، آيتن عامر، إخراج سامح عبدالعزيز.*
*





27. يوميات زوجة مفروسة أوي​**تعرض عدد من القنوات الفضائية مسلسل "يوميات زوجة مفروسة" على شاشتها، وهي:*
*- قنوات "روتانا مصرية، قناة الحياة، قناة صدى البلد، وقنوات النيل المتخصصة".*
*





28. الكبير أوي​**تعرض قناة CBC حصريا الجزء الخامس من مسلسل "الكبير أوي".*
*"الكبير أوي" تأليف مصطفى صقر، بطولة أحمد مكي، محمد سلام، محمد شاهين، إخراج أحمد الجندي.*
*





29. زواج بالإكراه​**تعرض قنوات OSN حصريا مسلسل "زواج بالإكراه" في شهر رمضان الكريم.*
*"زواج بالإكراه" تأليف أكرم مصطفى، بطولة زينة، احمد فهمي، إخراج إيمان حداد.*
*





30. طريقي​**يُعرض المسلسل حصريا على فضائية CBC.*
*"طريقي" تأليف تامر حبيب، بطولة شيرين عبدالوهاب، سوسن بدر، باسل الخياط، أحمد فهمي، إخراج محمد شاكر.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2015)

*شاهدت الحلقة الاولى من مسلسل استيفا مستواه متوسط*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2015)

*تمت مشاهدة الحلقة الاولى من الف ليله وليله الحبكة الدراميه جيدة والتصوير ممتاز*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يونيو 2015)

حجم كبير جدا من المسلسلات
ومعظما مسلسلات هابطة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2015)

*100 ريختر الحلقة الاولى
[YOUTUBE]pRkxTNDWeIk[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2015)

*هانى رامز يغلب رامز جلال 1-0 فى اولى حلقات برامج المقالب فى النجوم
طبعا ده من وجهة نظرى
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2015)

برنامج التجربه حلقة 2
[YOUTUBE]Zaz2-NrO9qs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2015)

*دكتور فوزي يتهم النظام بإصابته و ضربه و إختطافه #أستاذ_ورئيس_قسم #رمضان_يجمعنا* 
*


*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2015)

*يلتقي الفنان الكبير عادل إمام جمهور الدراما في مارثون رمضان، الذي انطلق  مساء أمس، حيث ينضم إلى صفوف المعارضة للمرة الأولى بالدور الذي يلعبه في  مسلسل "أستاذ ورئيس قسم".
وأطل إمام على جمهوره في شخصية الأستاذ الجامعي فوزي جمعة، الرجل اليساري،  الذي يتعرض للاعتداء بسبب مواقفه المعارضة للنظام، وذلك في الشهر الأخير من  عام 2010، أي قبل اندلاع الثورة ببضعة أسابيع، وينقل إلى المستشفى في حالة  حرجة.
ويضيء العمل على رحلة الرجل في معارضته للنظام في حياته اليومية وداخل حرم  الجامعة، حيث تتركز معركة الأستاذ المعارض بشكل أساسي، وهو يشكل مثلا أعلى  لمجموعة من طلابه، ويطلقون على منزله "بيت الأمة"، ومحط انتقاد لمجموعة  أخرى منهم، إضافة إلى نقمة زملائه من أساتذة الجامعة عليه، واعتباره محرضا  على الانقلاب.
وفي المقابل تعرفنا على شخصيات أخرى، ستكون شريكة فوزي في قضيته، أولهم  زوجته السابقة كريمة (نجوى إبراهيم)، مدبرة منزله (صفاء الطوخي)، وطلابه في  الجامعة وأولاده.
وأظهرت الحلقة الأولى أيضا، كيفية تجاوز النظام، وتقديم المصالح على  الكفاءة. وتتنقل كاميرا المخرج وائل إحسان في "أستاذ ورئيس قسم"، بين  القرية والمدينة، وتقدم صورة سينمائية في عمله الأول مع الزعيم تلفزيونيا،  فيصور جانبين مختلفين من الشارع المصري، وما يشهده من تناقضات.
المسلسل كتبه يوسف معاطي، الذي يتعاون معه الزعيم للمرة الرابعة في  الدراما، بعدما قدما معا "فرقة ناجي عطالله"، و"العراف"، و"صاحب السعادة".
ويجمع مسلسل "أستاذ ورئيس قسم" أحمد بدير، أحمد راتب، هيثم أحمد زكي، محمد  الشقنقيري، طارق عبد العزيز، رشا مهدي، طارق الإبياري، محمد عبد الرحمن،  صفاء الطوخي، أحمد حلاوة وإخراج وائل إحسان*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2015)

*ايضا من تعليقات احد معلقى تويتر عن الحلقة الاولى للمسلسل
*
*مديرة البيت قومى يابنت الورمة  #استاذ_ورئيس_قسم   هههههههههههههههههههه  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2015)

*«رامز واكل الجو».. النجوم يعلمون سيناريو الحلقات..والحلقة الأولى«فضيحة» 





نقلا عن اليوم السابع
"رامز واكل الجو" سبوبة الضحك على المشاهدين حبكة البرنامج ضعيفة وتعتمد على"تصنيع" المواقف الكوميدية بالعافية
 النجوم يعلمون سيناريو الحلقات وmbc تنفق آلاف الدولارات لاستضافتهم..والحلقة الأولى .. فضيحة


  يبدو أن إدارة قنوات mbc فقدت عقلها، بتحمسها الدائم لعرض برنامج  "رامز  واكل الجو" الذى يحمل مواد مزيفة ومشوهة تستخف بعقول المشاهدين،  تعتمد على  التمثيل لا على المصداقية، على الاشمئزاز لا الضحك، وتتخذ من  الإسفاف  والبذاءات والشتائم شعارا تتوجه به للمشاهد. هذا العام.

 أراد رامز جلال أن يقدم فكرا مختلفا فى برنامجه ليتحدى البرامج الأخرى   الجيدة، إذ يظهر فى برنامجه بأكثر من وجه تارة رجل عجوز وأخرى سيدة شمطاء   فى صورة تستدعى للأذهان "الآنسة حنفى"، فالرجل أحيانا يتخلى عن رجولته ويضع   "الماكياج" وضفائر الشعر والمانكير والباديكير ويتزين، لكن ما إن خرجت   الحلقة الأولى للجمهور التى حل فيها محمد هنيدى ضيفا، حتى ظهر الضعف واضحا   فى المحتوى لدرجة دفعت البعض بأن يسخروا قائلين :"محمد هنيدى مش عارف يمثل   إنه خايف رغم إنه ممثل كوميدى"، بمعنى إن "الحكاية انكشفت وأن الممثلين   مأجورون وعلى علم بما يجرى لهم"، وهذا ما يعد فضيحة حقيقية لأسرة البرنامج   التى يبدو أنها تفتخر بالفضائح والشتائم وتصدير الوهم للبنى آدمين، بتصنيع   المواقف الكوميدية بالعافية.

 البرنامج يصفه الكثيرون وحتى من الفنانين المثقفين بـ"الملعون"  ويعتبرونه  من أسوأ البرامج فى التاريخ، لاعتماده على الكذب حتى فى الضحكة  على الشعب  الذى يصدق ما يبث له، خصوصا بعدما ظهرت برامج أخرى تخطف أعين  الجمهور  وأكثر ثقافة منها "التجربة الخفية".

 القناة التى تصدر الوهم للجمهور بـ "رامز واكل الجو" لا يعنيها سوى  حصد  العائد الإعلانى من وراء "تفاهة" هذا البرنامج الذى لا يشاهده سوى  مجموعة  من المراهقين والمراهقات اعتادوا أن يضحكوا حتى على "أنفسهم" من شدة  ما  يعانوه من "فراغ" لذلك يجد البرنامج صدى وسط بضعة مراهقين، لكن بعد عرض   الحلقة الأولى واستهزاء المراهقين به على السوشيال ميديا فقد كل جمهوره،   ولن يحصد البرنامج قدر ما أنفق من آلاف الدولارات ولن تشفع له حلقة باريس   هيلتون فى جذب الجمهور وهى النجمة التى صورت فيلما جنسيا مع صديقها ريك   سالومون وفضيحتها كانت "بجلاجل" ولم يخجل رامز من تاريخها الجنسى والإباحى   وراح يكثف جهده فى تعريف الجمهور المصرى بها، ومن المؤكد أن الحلقة ستخرج   باردة وضعيفة مثلما خرجت حلقة محمد هنيدى فكلاهما يعرف أنه "مقلب"  وبالبلدى  كدة "اللى خلى محمد هنيدى معرفش يمثل ويعمل نفسه خايف، يبقى  باريس هليتون  هتعرف". *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]t5E2ZZjwwE8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]MxMECxQJvDU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2015)

تابعت التليفزيون ولم يعجبنى شيئا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> تابعت التليفزيون ولم يعجبنى شيئا


*تابع مسلسل عادل الامام ممتاز
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2015)

"خريج حقوق ومضطر أسوق".. جملة معبرة على توك توك في مسلسل #*عادل_إمام* #*أستاذ_ورئيس_قسم* #*مصر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2015)

*رئيس الطائفة اليهودية  تهدد بمقاضاة صنّاع "حارة اليهود"  الجمعة، 19 يونيو 2015 - 09:16 ص حارة اليهود حارة اليهود تطبيق آخر الأخبار من اليوم السابع   العباس السكرى قالت ماجدة هارون رئيس الطائفة اليهودية، إنها تحرص على مشاهدة مسلسل «حارة  اليهود» بطولة منة شلبى، وإياد نصار، متمنية أن يصحح العمل الصورة السيئة  التى أظهرت شكل اليهودى فى كثير من الأعمال على أنه «بخيل تارة وخسيس تارة  أخرى»، وعلقت: «أتمنى أن يكون الفكر الذى يتناول حياة اليهود تغير عن  الماضى، ولا يصوره على أنه جاسوس أو شخص يعمل ضد وطنه».  وهددت رئيس الطائفة اليهودية، برفع قضية ازدراء أديان على صناع مسلسل «حارة  اليهود»، إذا وجدت كلمة أو مشهدا يضر بالدين اليهودى، حيث تقول: «نحن  نحترم جميع الأديان، ولابد أيضا من احترام ديننا، وبما أننا أصبحنا فى عصر  تحريك القضايا تحت مسمى «ازدراء الأديان» فيحق لى تحريك قضية إذا وجدت  العمل يضر باليهودية».  وأوضحت ماجدة هارون فى تصريحات لـ«اليوم السابع» أنه رغم تقديم شخصية  «اليهودى» فى عدد كبير من الأعمال الدرامية والسينمائية، فإنها لم تشاهد  أيا منها، بسبب «استفزازها للمجتمع اليهودى» على حد تعبيرها، إذ تقول: «هذه  الأعمال حصرت اليهودى فى قالب معين إما بخيل أو خائن»، وأضافت: «ياريت  نبطل نتكلم ونقول ده مسلم أو مسيحى، الشىء الأهم هو إن الإنسان يكون بيحب  بلده ويخدمها وأتمنى الحكم على أى مواطن من خلال حبه لوطنه ومدى مصداقيته  تجاه مفهوم الوطن». ولفتت رئيس الطائفة إلى أنها لم تشاهد برومو مسلسل  «حارة اليهود» الذى أثار الجدل فى إسرائيل، موضحة أنها تحرص على متابعة  حلقات العمل بالكامل، وليس لها شأن بكل ما تكتبه الصحافة الإسرائيلية عن  العمل، حتى تقيمه بنفسها.  وحول تقييمها للحلقات الأولى من المسلسل قالت: «الحكم بعد مشاهدة أكبر عدد  من الحلقات، حتى يتسنى لى الحكم عليه».  مسلسل «حارة اليهود» تدور أحداثه فى الفترة الزمنية من 1948 إلى عام 1956،  ويسرد المؤلف مدحت العدل من خلالها حكايات اليهود فى مصر وأسباب تهجيرهم  ويتطرق لحرب فلسطين. 

* *http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/6/19/%D8%B1%D8%A6%D9%8A%D8%B3-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B7%D8%A7%D8%A6%D9%81%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%87%D9%88%D8%AF%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D8%AA%D9%87%D8%AF%D8%AF-%D8%A8%D9%85%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%B6%D8%A7%D8%A9-%D8%B5%D9%86%D9%91%D8%A7%D8%B9-%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%87%D9%88%D8%AF/2231465#.VYPHsVKFk8A*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2015)

*حل الفنان أبو الليف،  اليوم الخميس، ضيفًا على برنامج "المشاغب" الذى يقدمه لاعب الكرة إبراهيم  سعيد على قناة "المحور"، وخلال الحلقة تعرض لهما عدد من البلطجية (أشخاص  تابعين للبرنامج)، ليتحول مسار الحلقة تمامًا إلى صراخ حقيقى من أسرة  البرنامج بدلاً من صراخ الضيف، حيث أخرج الفنان أبو الليف سلاحه الخاص  وأطلق أعيرة نارية داخل الشقة، ما أدى إلى إثارة الذعر بين المتواجدين وتم  إنهاء الحلقة سريعًا والاعتراف أن ما يحدث ما هو إلا "مقلب".  وبعد أن هدأت الأوضاع احتفل طاقم العمل بالفنان أبو الليف بطل أولى حلقات  المقلب، الذى أكد أن ما حدث أمر طبيعى حال تعدى فردين فى هذه الضخامة  عليهما فى المنزل.  ويشار إلى أنه قد تم دعوة الفنان أبو الليف إلى منزل إبراهيم سعيد على  خلفية تعاونهما فى فيلم سينمائى قادم قريبًا، وأنه قادم للاتفاق على تفاصيل  العمل، إلا أن البلطجية اقتحموا المنزل وكاد أن يحدث ما لم يحمد عقباه.   

* *http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/6/18/%D8%A3%D8%A8%D9%88-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%81-%D9%8A%D8%B7%D9%84%D9%82-%D8%A3%D8%B9%D9%8A%D8%B1%D8%A9-%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D9%81%D9%89-%D8%A3%D9%88%D9%84%D9%89-%D8%AD%D9%84%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%AA-%D8%A8%D8%B1%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%85%D8%AC-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B4%D8%A7%D8%BA%D8%A8/2231177#.VYPIMFKFk8A*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2015)

*الان العرض الاْول من مسلسل استاذ ورئيس قسم علي قناة فلسطين 48 يومياً 7:15 م تردد 11515*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2015)

*الصحافة السعودية تفتح  النار على"رامز واكل الجو" وتستشهد بـ"اليوم السابع"  السبت، 20 يونيو 2015 - 12:10 م رامز واكل الجو رامز واكل الجو تطبيق آخر الأخبار من اليوم السابع   كتبت أسماء مأمون انتقدت صحيفة "عين اليوم" السعودية برنامج "رامز واكل الجو" الذى يعرض على  قناة mbc حيث ذكرت أن الحلقات الأولى من البرنامج خرجت ضعيفة ومصطنعة  وتستخف بعقول المشاهد، مشيرة إلى أن المشاهد التى تم تصويرها داخل الطائرة  لم تكن فى نفس وقت سقوط الطائرة بدليل أن زجاجة الماء التى توجد مع رامز  جلال لم تتحرك أثناء سقوط الطائرة وأنه قام برش المياه منها على ضحاياه عن  قصد وهو ما يؤكد أنه مشهد تمثيلى.  واستشهدت الصحيفة بالموضوع الذى كتبه الزميل العباس السكرى فى "اليوم  السابع" والمعنون بـ"رامز واكل الجو سبوبة الضحك على المشاهدين.. حبكة  البرنامج ضعيفة وتعتمد على"تصنيع" المواقف الكوميدية بالعافية..النجوم  يعلمون سيناريو الحلقات وmbc تنفق آلاف الدولارات لاستضافتهم..والحلقة  الأولى "فضيحة"، وذلك فى تأكيد لوجهة نظر الصحيفة.  وتساءلت الصحفية السعودية سهى الوعل حول السبب الذى دفع الفنان محمد هنيدى  إلى وضع صورة قديمة له من فيلمه الشهير "فول الصين العظيم" وكتابة تعليق  "ما أشبه اليوم بالبارحة" لافتة إلى أن الفنان محمد هنيدى أراد بهذا التصرف  الانتقام من رامز جلال بشكل غير مباشر بالتلميح إلى أن ظهوره فى البرنامج  كان مشهدا تمثيليا.  اليوم السابع -6 -2015

* *http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/6/20/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D8%AD%D8%A7%D9%81%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D8%B9%D9%88%D8%AF%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D8%AA%D9%81%D8%AA%D8%AD-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%89%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%85%D8%B2-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%83%D9%84-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AC%D9%88-%D9%88%D8%AA%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%B4%D9%87%D8%AF-%D8%A8%D9%80%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%88/2232667#.VYVr0lKFk8A*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2015)

*أنا شخصيا قاطعت برنامج مقالب رامز واكل الجو بسبب استخفافه بالجمهور العربى كانما يقدمون برامجهم لقوم من البلهاء
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2015)

*قلق فى الـmbc بعد إخفاق  "رامز واكل الجو" على "السوشيال ميديا"  الجمعة، 19 يونيو 2015 - 09:05 م رامز واكل الجو رامز واكل الجو تطبيق آخر الأخبار من اليوم السابع   كتب العباس السكرى بعد تراجع أسهم برنامج "رامز واكل الجو" بشكل كبير على مواقع "السوشيال  ميديا" وتدشين حملات لمقاطعة البرنامج، ومطالبة بعضهم بمحاكمات تأديبية  للقائمين عليه، دب القلق والتوتر داخل أروقة مجموعة قنوات الـ mbc، وبدأو  يبحثون فيما بينهم عن طريقة للخروج من هذه الأزمة فى محاولة أخيرة للبقاء  على عدد محدود جدا من المشاهدين الذين يستمتعون بهذا التضليل البيّن.  يأتى هذا بعد نفور المشاهدين من متابعة البرنامج، إذ عاب رواد مواقع  التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" و"تويتر" على الفنانين الذين يتقاضون مبالغ  مادية وقال أحدهم :"انتوا بتأخدوا فلوس علشان تتخضوا وتضللوا الجمهور  وتضحكوا على الناس الغلابة"، وقال آخر :"تمن الخضة بكام".  وعلم "اليوم السابع" أن القناة تفكر حاليا فى تدشين حملات إعلانية مدفوعة  الأجر على "السوشيال ميديا"، كدعاية للبرنامج، بعد إخفاق حلقاته الأولى،  وانصراف الجمهور عنه.

* *http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/6/19/%D9%82%D9%84%D9%82-%D9%81%D9%89-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%80mbc-%D8%A8%D8%B9%D8%AF-%D8%A5%D8%AE%D9%81%D8%A7%D9%82-%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%85%D8%B2-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%83%D9%84-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AC%D9%88-%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%89-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%88%D8%B4%D9%8A%D8%A7%D9%84-%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%AF%D9%8A%D8%A7/2232081#.VYVsx1KFk8A*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2015)

*طالبت نقابة علماء مصر، في خطاب رسمي لإدارة قناة «إم بي سي»، بوقف عرض مسلسل «أستاذ ورئيس قسم».*
*"وذلك بعد أن اظهرت الحلقة الثانية الدكتور فوزي جمعة الأستاذ بكلية  الزراعة جامعة القاهرة والذي يجسده عادل إمام فى احدى الملاهى الليلية  بصحبة رفاقه وأحد تلاميذه حاملي الدكتوراه، مع إبراز أنه شخص غير ملتزم  ويسعى وراء العاهرات والراقصات ويشرب الخمور، بل ويحرض تلاميذه على هذا  الفعل".*
*وقال محمد عثمان عضو مجلس إدارة النقابة والمدرس بجامعة طنطا، إن  "النقابة قد حصلت على تسريب لسيناريو المسلسل منذ أسبوعين، وعلمت أن قصته  تشوه صورة عضو هيئة التدريس وتظهره بخلاف الواقع، حيث يقع رئيس قسم الحشرات  بكلية الزراعة جامعة القاهرة ـ اليساري الاتجاه ـ في غرام فتاة ترتاد  الملاهي الليلية ويخطئ معها قبل أحداث 25 يناير، وبعدها يأتي حكم الإخوان  ويغازلون الدكتور فوزي بمنصب وزير الزراعة ويقبله (شخص انتهازي وصولي)  لتصارحه فتاة الليل بعدها أن له ابنا منها فيرفض الاعتراف به حرصا على  منصبه".*
*من جانبه، قال عبد الله سرور وكيل مؤسسي النقابة إن "الكاتب يوسف معاطي  قد جانبه الصواب حين أراد التعبير عن أصحاب الاتجاه اليسارى وأنهم أصحاب  أطماع وانتهازيون وعديمو الخلق، حيث جسد بطل روايته أستاذا بالجامعة وذلك  ما أثار غضب أعضاء هيئة التدريس، وكان من الممكن أن يجعل بطل مسلسله ناشطا  سياسيا دون الإساءة لطائفة تمثل مهنة سامية ونبيلة وهي مهنة التدريس  بالجامعات".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2015)

*نور فرحات عن «أستاذ ورئيس قسم»: عادل إمام هو أحمد موسى في قالب درامي*

* طباعة* 

*مشاركة / 32* 

*






  نور فرحات * 
* سمير الوشاحي  
* * نشر فى : الجمعة 19 يونيو 2015 - 10:39 م | آخر تحديث : الجمعة 19 يونيو 2015 - 10:39 م * 
*  أعرب  الدكتور نور فرحات، أستاذ فلسفة القانون بجامعة الزقازيق، عن استيائه مما  يقدمه الفنان عادل إمام في مسلسله الجديد «أستاذ ورئيس قسم»، قائلا: «عادل  إمام هو أحمد موسى في قالب درامي.. لعنة الله على الفلوس التي تؤدي لانهيار  صاحبها».

وتسائل «فرحات» في تدوينة له بموقع التواصل  الاجتماعي «فيسبوك»، الجمعة: «ماذا يريد عادل إمام بمسلسله الهابط: أستاذ  ورئيس قسم؟ تشويه أساتذة الجامعة، تشويه المعارضة وخصوصا اليسار، وتشويه  الشباب، وتشويه الثورة».

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن الفنان عادل إمام يقدم  في شهر رمضان الجاري مسلسل «أستاذ ورئيس قسم»، والذي يجسد خلاله دور فوزي  جمعة، أستاذ جامعة، ينتمي للتيار اليساري.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2015)

*"هانى رمزى" يهزم "رامز جلال" داخل "طائرة المقالب"*

* الجمهور: «هانى أكل الجو».. و«الشناوى»: مصداقيته أعلى * *كتب : إسراء حامد السبت 20-06-2015 11:08* 
* طباعة* 



*
*
*
*
 

*





 هانى رمزى* 
*الفكرة نفسها، والمحتوى تقريباً هو نفسه، بفارق الأداء، طائرة تحلق فى  الهواء أصيبت بعطل فنى واحتمال سقوطها يضطرها للهبوط، الضيف الموجود على  متنها يصبح ضحية لهذا الهبوط الاضطرارى ليبدأ «مقلب الخوف» مع الشخصية  الشهيرة والمحببة لدى الجمهور.. رامز جلال، صاحب الباع الطويل فى برامج  الإثارة والتشويق الرمضانية، من خلال برنامجه هذا العام «رامز واكل الجو»،  والكوميدى «هانى رمزى» فى انطلاقته الأولى فى المقالب من خلال برنامجه  «هبوط اضطرارى». *
*مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى أفرطت فى تقييم البرنامجين بعد الحلقة  الأولى مع بداية الشهر الكريم، «محمود جمال» قال عبر تغريدة فى حسابه على  موقع «تويتر»: «برامج المقالب السنة دى راحت لمكان جديد.. الطيارات.. رامز  لطيف لكن هانى رمزى مرعب أكتر بكتير ومشوق»، تغريدة أخرى دونها «عدى عوض»،  قائلاً «الممثلين انقسموا نصين.. نص طالع طيارة هانى رمزى.. والنص التانى  فى طيارة رامز جلال»، أما «شيم سعيد» فأكدت عبر صفحتها على «فيس بوك»:  «التلميذ هانى رمزى تفوق على أستاذه رامز جلال فى المقالب». *
*الناقد الفنى طارق الشناوى ما زال متعجباً من بزوغ نجم برامج  المقالب، وتشابه الأفكار إلى حد كبير، وأماكن التصوير وربما الهدف: «الأداء  بشكل عام يغلب عليه عدم المصداقية» بحسب الناقد، مؤكداً «نوعية برامج  المقالب منذ 15 عاماً لم يختلف فيها سوى الانتقال من الجمهور إلى الشخصيات  العامة والشهيرة كأبطال للحلقات». *
*«الشناوى» أكد فى الوقت نفسه أن برنامج الفنان هانى رمزى أكثر  مصداقية نسبياً من منافسه «رامز»، موضحاً: «فى برنامج رامز جلال، الكاميرات  عددها 5 على مرمى البصر داخل طائرة مغلقة، مكشوفة علاوة على الممثلين  خبراء الماكياج ويعتبر لعبتهم الأولى لن يفوتهم لون بشرة أو شارب مصطنع  يتخفى وراءه مقدم البرنامج»، الناقد الفنى اعتبر أن برنامج «رامز جلال»  يعتمد على سذاجة الجمهور ورغبته فى مشاهدة نجمه المفضل، حتى لو كان المحتوى  غير مقنع، بعكس الفنان هانى رمزى الذى لا يظهر إلا فى نهاية المقلب.*


----------



## ElMaravilla (20 يونيو 2015)

افضل مسلسل حاليًا بالنسبة لي وش تاني وبنسبة قليله مسلسل ذهاب وعودة . . وملينا من برامج الكاميرا الخفيه . .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2015)

*


ElMaravilla قال:



			افضل مسلسل حاليًا بالنسبة لي وش تاني وبنسبة قليله مسلسل ذهاب وعودة . . وملينا من برامج الكاميرا الخفيه . .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا على رايك الغالى ...وياريت الجميع يشارك برأيه فيما يتابعه من دراما
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]LX4Ib74tqpo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يونيو 2015)

*أستاذ ورئيس قسم وحالة  عشق المسلسلان الأكثر بحثا على جوجل  الأحد، 21 يونيو 2015 - 12:00 ص جوجل - أرشيفية جوجل - أرشيفية تطبيق آخر الأخبار من اليوم السابع   كتبت زينب عبد المنعم تصدر كل من مسلسل أستاذ ورئيس قسم للزعيم عادل إمام وحالة عشق للفنانة مى  عزالدين قائمة المسلسلات الأكثر بحثا على جوجل اليوم السبت 20 يونيو.  حلقات المسلسلات الأكثر بحثا احتلت الحلقة الثانية من مسلسل أستاذ ورئيس قسم القائمة، بينما حصلت الحلقة  الثالثة من مسلسل حالة عشق على أكبر نسبة بحث، مما يظهر الإقبال الكبير  لمشاهدة المسلسلين، حيث حصدا نسبة كبيرة من معدلات البحث على جوجل.  أحداث المسلسلين تربع المسلسلان على القائمة على الرغم من اختلافهما، حيث يركز مسلسل الزعيم  على سرد الأحداث السياسية فى مصر وتأثيرها على حياة المصريين، بينما جذب  الغموض والتشويق بمسلسل حالة عشق ملايين المشاهدين، كما تصدر مسلسل حالة  عشق إتمام رواد مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى مندهشين من أحداثه الجذابة التى  لفتت أنظار المشاهدين وسط الكم الكبير من المسلسلات التى تعرض فى رمضان.  تصدر المسلسلان لمعدلات البحث -اليوم السابع -6 -2015

* *http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/6/21/%D8%A3%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%B0-%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%A6%D9%8A%D8%B3-%D9%82%D8%B3%D9%85-%D9%88%D8%AD%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A9-%D8%B9%D8%B4%D9%82-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A3%D9%83%D8%AB%D8%B1-%D8%A8%D8%AD%D8%AB%D8%A7-%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%89-%D8%AC%D9%88%D8%AC%D9%84/2232869#.VYcLilKFk8B*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يونيو 2015)

*من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة مسلسل استيفا سقط*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2015)

*رامز جلال و"مقلب" العمر في مرتضى منصور

*​*






بعد حلقات من بداية برنامج "رامز واكل الجو"، تحدى الجمهور رامز جلال أن يستضيف عددًا من النجوم الذين يرغبون في رؤيتهم في الطائرة.










طالب كثير من متابعي "رامز واكل الجو" عبر موقع "تويتر" للتدوينات القصيرة،  باستضافة  مرتضى منصور رئيس نادي الزمالك، وتكررت التغريدات المطالبة بهذا  الطلب.











كان رامز قد استضاف نخبة كبيرة من نجوم الفن والمجتمع في برامجه على مدار  السنوات الماضية، ولازال هناك مشاهير مرشحون للوقوع في فخ "رامز".. إلا أن  حلقة مع رئيس نادي الزمالك سيكون "مقلب" العمر.




نقلا عن  بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية  
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2015)

*دعوي قضائية لوقف عرض مسلسل مى عز الدين





 نقلا عن الفجر الفنى
 أقام الدكتور سمير صبري المحامي بالنقض والدستورية العليا  دعوي مستعجلة  لوقف عرض مسلسل "حالة عشق"، لنجمة مى عز الدين، والذى يذاع  عبر عدد من  الفضائيات.

 وقال صبرى: " في الشهر الكريم وعلي العديد من القنوات  الفضائية يعرض  مسلسل حالة عشق وهو عمل هابط تعرض فيه كل أشكال وأنواع  الفساد والانحلال  من تعاطي الخمور والمخدرات والدعارة والقذارة بصورة  حقيرة فجة والقائمون  على القنوات التي تبث هذا المسلسل يريدون هدفاً  محددا إما أن يكون الربح  أو لغرض تدميري لأخلاق الناس والأعراف وتفكيك  البناء الاجتماعي وإغراء  المراهقين والمراهقات على التمرد على الأسر  وإغراقهم بتحطيم القواعد  الأخلاقية".

 أضاف صبري أن هذا المسلسل الذي يعرض قبل أذان الفجر في شهر  رمضان يحمل  توجه صريح للرذيلة والكارثة في هذه المسلسلات ما فيها من  اعتقادات وأفكار  مسمومة ...وهي موجهة إلى فئة المراهقين والمراهقات  والشباب بالدرجة الأولى  لكي تحلل لهم العلاقات المحرمة وتسهل لهم طريق  الفاحشة والحب المحرم ..  إلا من رحم الله ، أن هناك فئة من الناس  اهتمت بتدمير وإفساد أخلاق شبابنا  من خلال المسلسلات الماجنة والخليعة  والكتابات السيئة الضارة .

 وأضافت صحيفة الدعوى: "لذلك فقد بليت الأمة بكتاب  يكتبون ما لا يعقلون  وما لا يفهمون ، كما ابتليت الأمة ببرامج مسلسلات  هابطة تفسد الأخلاق  والقيم ، وبليت بمحطات فضائية فيها من الشر ما الله  به عليم ، ووسائل  تواصل اجتماعي وما فيها من أضرار كالنميمة والغيبة  والأراجيف والأكاذيب  والإشاعات الباطلة.. وأمام ذلك لا يسع الطالب إلا اللجوء للقضاء طالبا  الحكم بوقف عرض مسلسل حالة عشق".
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6d_OeagwM3k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]IV8ClPm1OGc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2015)

*داليا البحيري تهاجم «داعش» على طريقة ناصر القصبي فهل ستواجه نفس المصير؟





 جولولى
 هاجمت الفنانة المصرية داليا البحيري ممارسات تنظيم «داعش» الإرهابية، خلال أحداث مسلسلها الجديد «زوجة مفروسة جدا».

 داليا ظهرت في أحد المشاهد وهي تتعرض للذبح على يد «داعش»، وذلك بعد أن   قامت بتوجيه النقد لممارسات بعض الرجال نحو زوجاتهم، ولذلك قرر التنظيم   ذبحها.

 وكان الفنان السعودي ناصر القصبي قد سبق داليا في توجيه الانتقاد  لتنظيم  «داعش»، من خلال مسلسله «سيلفي»، وتلقى على أثر ذلك تهديدات من  متطرفين  بقطع رأسه، فهل ستواجه الفنانة المصرية نفس المصير؟

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يونيو 2015)

* طيار يكشف حقيقة صادمة حول برنامج «رامز واكل الجو»








*​* القاهرة - Gololy​
استطاع  برنامج رامز واكل الجو، الذي يقدمه النجم المصري رامز جلال، أن  يحقق نجاحا  كبيرا ونسب مشاهدة عالية، ويثير الجدل على مواقع التواصل  الاجتماعي، إلا  أن هناك سقطات وقع فيها بعض الضيوف تكشف أنه من الممكن أن  يكونوا على دراية  بحقيقة المقلب.​ وكان الدليل  على ذلك عندما ظهر الفنان عبد الله مشرف، من داخل الطائرة  وهو يقول  انتظروني في رامز واكل الجو، معنى ذلك أنه يعرف اسم البرنامج  وحقيقة  المقلب.
ومن جانبه علق على البرنامج كابتن طيار  عمرو جرانة، الذى أكد عبر حسابه  على موقع فيس بوك أن رامز جلال، يخدع  جمهوره حيث كتب: شاهدت أول مقلب من  مقالب رامز واكل الجو، وتأكدت انهم  يكذبون ويضحكون علينا نحن، لا على  الفنان الضيف لعده اسباب لن اتكلم الا في  الجانب الخاص بال aerodynamic  الذي فيه و تأثير ال G force.​ وظهر جرانة في  تدوينة أخرى يقول، من غير المعقول مع كل تلك  الحركات الى نفذها الطيار،  ويظل الفنانون بنفس حركات وجههم التعبيرية، وأن  الحركات الى نفذها الطيار  تسمى positive G force و negative G force والتي  تؤدى إلى تأثر في الوجه  واللسان والدورة الدموية و لم يظهر ذلك على  الفنانين واكتفوا بالصراخ فقط.​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 يوليو 2015)

الله يعز رامز جلال مسليني في ذا الصيام
احوش حلقاته واتفرج عليها مره وحده واتونس


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2015)

​



*علماء نفس واجتماع يشككون فى برامج المقالب لو كانت حقيقية لتعرض الفنان للضغط وفقدان الذاكرة* 
​ 

* علماء نفس واجتماع يشككون فى برامج المقالب لو كانت حقيقية لتعرض الفنان للضغط وفقدان الذاكرة





 نقلا عن الشروق
 نوعية مفروضة على الجمهور ولا يمكن اعتبارها مؤشرا على تلذذ الشعب بالعنف

شكك أستاذ علم نفس فى صدقية برامج المقالب المعروضة حاليا على أكثر من قناة   فضائية، وقال إنها مجرد تمثيل لأنه فى حال كان المقلب حقيقيا لما كان رد   فعل الفنان على هذا النحو، بل كان سيتعرض لكوارث بينها ارتفاع الضغط  الشديد  وفقدان الذاكرة.
وقال الدكتور ابراهيم مجدى حسين، استشارى الطب النفسى بجامعة عين شمس،: أنا   طبيب أمراض نفسية وأعلم جيدا ما هى الأعراض البدنية التى تظهر على  الإنسان  ما أن يتعرض لخوف شديد وما أن يعلم جيدا أنه ميت لا محالة، ولكن  من متابعة  برنامج رامز جلال وغيره يتضح لى أنه تمثيل واضح وصريح، لأنه لو  كان حقيقيا  لحدثت أمور أخرى أخطر ومرعبة أكثر، ومنها مثلا ارتفاع ضغط الدم  بشكل خطير  للغاية، أو انخفاضه بدرجة خطيرة أيضا، وأحيانا قد يصاب الضيف  بحالة من  فقدان الذاكرة المؤقت بمجرد علمه أنه مقلب، وغيرها من الأعراض  الأخرى التى  يصعب حصرها.
وتتصدر برامج المقالب فى الصدارة نسب المشاهدة فى رمضان، والتى يأتى فى   مقدمتها رامز جلال، ورغم اعتماده على العنف والتخويف المفرط فى كثير من   مقالبه ضد أشهر نجوم الوطن العربى إلا أنه يظل الأعلى مشاهدة وفقا لكل   الاحصائيات واستطلاعات الرأى، وهذا العام جاء ببرنامجه «رامز واكل الجو»   وكذلك هانى رمزى ببرنامج «هبوط اضطرارى» اللذين يعتمدان على فكرة شديدة   التخويف، ومع ذلك يجلس الجمهور أمام الشاشة يتملكهم الضحك الشديد لرؤية   النجوم وهم فى حالة فزع.
وفى هذا الآن رفض حسين اعتبار ذلك مؤشرا على أن الشعب المصرى خاصة والعربى   عامة أصبح يتلذذ بمشاهد الخوف والرعب ويضحكون عليها وهو ما يمثل تغييرا فى   طبيعة الشعب نفسه، وقال «هذه النوعية من البرامج تستهدف بالدرجة الأولى   الشباب من محبى المغامرات والطيش، ومع الأسف كثير من شبابنا فى الوقت   الحالى أصبح لديهم نزعة للعنف وتقليد الأمور الخطيرة بنسبة كبيرة، ولكن لا   استطيع أبدا أن أطلق تعميما وأقول أن البرنامج انعكاس للشعب نفسه   ولتصرفاته، فهذا لا يمكن أبدا، لأننى من خلال متابعتى لتطور هذه البرامج   على مدى سنوات أنه تم فرض هذه النوعية على الجمهور ولم يجد غيرها أمامه   وبالتالى تابعها ولو وجد غيرها لكان تابعه بالتأكيد، وبالتالى ترتفع نسب   المشاهدة وبالطبع الاعلانات، ولذلك وجدت هذه البرامج رواجا كبيرا وحجزت لها   مكانا على الشاشة كل عام.
وأضاف: العلاقة بين الشعب وهذه البرامج متبادلة، بمعنى أن منتج ومقدم   البرنامج من أبناء الشعب ومعجون فى عاداته وتقاليده ومتأثر بتغيراته، ونسب   الاعلانات المرتفعة دليل على ارتفاع نسب المشاهدة، ولكن هذه النسب ليست   بالتأكيد انعكاسا بأن الشعب أصبح سيكوباتى أو لديه ميل للعنف، ولكن كما قلت   لك فهذه النوعية مفروضة على الجمهور.
أما الدكتور سعيد صادق، أستاذ علم الاجتماع، فرأى أن برامج المقالب موجودة   فى العالم كله وما يحدث عندنا فى مصر أنهم قاموا بشراء برامج فورمات   عالمية، ولكن فكرة أن الشعب المصرى أصبح يتلذذ بمشاهد العنف وتعذيب الاخر   فهذه غير حقيقية على الإطلاق، فمثلا فى بولندا تعمل برنامج مقالب تقوم   فكرته على تعرية الآخرين، ولكن لا استطيع أبدا أن أطلق تعميما بأن هذه   الشعوب منحلة.
وأضاف: طبيعة شهر رمضان لا ينفع معها برامج جادة أو غيرها من هذه النوعية،   لسبب بسيط وهو أن الإنسان طوال فترة الصيام يكون لديه حالة من الخمول،  وحتى  بعد إفطاره، ولا يكون ذهنه حاضرا ليشاهد أى برامج جادة على الإطلاق،  ويبدأ  فى البحث عن البرامج الخفيفة من نوعية الحوارات الفنية أو من نوعية   المقالب، ومن الآخر (الناس بتتسلى)، لأن رمضان بالنسبة للناس هو شهر   التسلية الاعلامية، وصحيح أن برامج المقالب أصبحت تعتمد على افكار أكثر   عنفا عن ذى قبل الا أنه لا يمكن الحكم أبدا ان الناس أصبح لديهم نزعة للعنف   والخطر، وخصوصا مع العلم أن شريحة كبيرة من الجمهور تعلم أنها مقالب غير   حقيقية.
وهاجم صادق أيضا هذه النوعية مؤكدا أنها «مفبركة وغير حقيقية»، وقال «هل   يعقل أن فنانة بحجم باريس هيلتون تحركت من بلادها دون أن تعلم ما البرنامج   الذى ستظهر به وكم ستتقاضى وغيرها من التفاصيل؟».
وفى نفس السياق أيضا، قالت الدكتورة ميرفت جودة، استشارى العلاج النفسى،   «هذه النوعية من البرامج تم فرضها على الجمهور، فرامز وغيره يحاولون جذب   صغار السن من الشباب والمراهقين ممن لديهم حب المغامرة، ولكن لا يمكن أبدا   القول إن الشعب لديه ميل للعنف».
وأضافت قائلة «فكرة (الجمهور عاوز كده) كذبة كبيرة وليست حقيقية، فمن   المستحيل أن الجمهور يحب هذه النوعية وهى التى يفضلها، والا لما نجحت   مسلسلات وبرامج ذات مستوى فنى عالى وتناقش افكارا رائعة، وبصراحة لو كنت   أملك سلطة لأمرت بعدم عرض هذه النوعية من البرامج مرة أخرى لأن ما يحدث   تهريج وليس معبرا طبعا عن طبيعة الناس».*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2015)

* حزب الدعوة العراقي يقاضي مسلسل عادل إمام لاستغلاله شعاره*

* بغداد - عربي21*​
*الثلاثاء، 07 يوليو 2015 02:05 م*
*



*
* الحزب اعتبر استخدام شعاره في المسلسل إهانة كبيرة - يوتيوب*

*  قال حزب "الدعوة الإسلامية" الشيعي العراقي، إنه يعتزم إقامة دعوى قضائية  بحق القائمين على مسلسل الممثل المصري عادل إمام "أستاذ ورئيس قسم"  لاستخدامه شعار الحزب في إحدى مشاهد المسلسل.

وقال القيادي في الحزب علي العلاق، إن استخدام شعار الحزب "إهانة كبيرة  للشعب العراقي وهناك اجراءات أولية لإقامة دعوة قضائية ضد منتج مسلسل  (أستاذ ورئيس قسم) أو المسؤول عن وضع شعار الحزب بالمسلسل" وفقا  لـ"السومرية" نيوز.

وكان مسلسل "أستاذ ورئيس قسم" الذي يقوم ببطولته الممثل عادل إمام ويعرض  على فضائية "أم بي سي" قد استخدم شعار حزب الدعوة الإسلامية في أحد المقاطع  التي تظهر حملة انتخابية لـ"تيار إسلامي" في مصر.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2015)

*     غدا..أولى جلسات نظر دعوى وقف عرض مسلسل «أستاذ ورئيس قسم»*






*  الثلاثاء 07/يوليه/2015 - 08:39 م  *​ *





     عادل إمام                                  أحمد سلامة         * 
*     تنظر محكمة الأمور المستعجلة بعابدين،غدا الأربعاء، أولى جلسات الدعوى التي تطالب بوقف عرض مسلسل أستاذ ورئيس قسم بطولة الفنان عادل إمام. 

وطالب  المحامى محمد معروف في دعواه كلا من رئيس اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون ورئيس  قطاع التليفزيون ورئيس قطاع الإنتاج ورئيس القطاع الاقتصادى والكاتب يوسف معاطى والممثل القانونى لشركة سينرجى للإنتاج الفنى ورئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة المصرية للأقمار الصناعية ورئيس مجلس إدارة مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي، بصفتهم، بوقف عرض المسلسل.

وذكر  المدعى أن موكله "زكى إبراهيم السيد" فوجئ بالإعلان عن المسلسل عبر  القنوات الفضائية، وبالاستعلام عنه تبين أن قصته واسمه هي نفس القصة التي  ألفها وسجلها وأودعها في دار الكتب والوثائق القومية طبقا لقانون الإيداع وبغرض الحفاظ على حقه الأدبى والفكرى. 

وذكرت الدعوى أن الكاتب يوسف معاطى وشركة الإنتاج استوليا على القصة دون وجه حق ووضع الكاتب اسمه عليها كمؤلف لها من قبيل الاعتداء على حقوق موكله الأدبية مخالفا قانون الحماية الفكرية ما يعد معه تصوير المسلسل استيلاء على حقوق موكله.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]d65mCzCdC7E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يوليو 2015)

*أجرى المركز المصري لبحوث الرأي العام "بصيرة"  استطلاعاً لرأي المصريين حول أهم ما يشاهدونه في شهر رمضان، وهو ثالث  استطلاع يجريه المركز حول نفس الموضوع في شهر رمضان حيث أجرى استطلاعين في  رمضان من العام الماضي.*
*وأشارت نتائج الاستطلاع والتي أصدرها المركز،  اليوم الإثنين، أن أعلى 3 مسلسلات من حيث معدلات المشاهدة بانتظام في رمضان  هي حق ميت حيث يشاهده 35% من متابعي المسلسلات يليه حالة عشق بنسبة 13% ثم  مولانا العاشق وذهاب وعودة وولي العهد بنسبة 12% لكل منهم.*
*وبحسب المركز، فإن مسلسل "حق ميت" احتل المرتبة  الأولى بين المصريين باختلاف خصائصهم العمرية والتعليمية، واحتل "حالة  عشق" المرتبة الثانية بين الشباب أقل من 30 سنة، بينما يأتي حارة اليهود في  المرتبة الثانية بين الذين بلغوا من العمر 50 سنة أو أعلى.*
*وبالنسبة للمسلسلات الكوميدية جاء يوميات زوجة مفروسة في المرتبة الأولى بنسبة 8% يليه يا أنا يا أنتي بنسبة 5%.*
*وحصلت شبكة قنوات الحياة على أعلى نسبة بين  شبكات القنوات التي يشاهد المصريون المسلسلات من خلالها للسنة الثانية على  التوالي بلغت 37%، تليها أم بي سي مصر بنسبة 26%، ثم شبكة تليفزيون النهار  بنسبة 14%، وشبكة سي بي سي بنسبة 13% ثم قنوات بانوراما بنسبة 7%، وتوزعت  باقي النسب على الشبكات التليفزيونية الأخرى، و7% من المشاهدين لم يستطيعوا  تحديد القنوات التي يشاهدون المسلسلات عليها.*
*وفي الاستطلاع تم سؤال المستجيبين عن أفضل ممثل  من خلال متابعتهم لمسلسلات رمضان لهذا العام، فجاء حسن الرداد في المرتبة  الأولى بنسبة 15% ثم أحمد السقا في المرتبة الثانية بنسبة 13% وأجاب 31%  بأنهم لا يستطيعون التحديد.*
*وعلى صعيد الممثلات، احتلت مي عز الدين المرتبة  الأولى للعام الثاني على التوالي بنسبة 10%، تليها إيمي سمير غانم بنسبة  7%، ولم يستطع 41% تحديد أفضل ممثلة، فيما أوضحت النتائج أن الذكور أكثر  تفضيلاً لإيمي سمير غانم بينما الإناث أكثر تفضيلاً لمي عز الدين، ورأى ذوي  التعليم الأقل من متوسط أن أفضل ممثلة هي فيفي عبده بينما ذوي التعليم  الجامعي يرون أفضل ممثلة نيلي كريم.*
*وقال المركز إن أكثر قليلاً من نصف المصريين في  العمر 18 سنة أو أكثر يتابعون برنامج رامز واكل الجو، بينماحوالي 15.4  مليون مصري في نفس الفئة العمرية يتابعون برنامج هبوط اضطراري لهاني رمزي.  يُذكر أنه تم إجراء الاستطلاع باستخدام الهاتف المنزلي والهاتف المحمول على  عينة احتمالية حجمها 2067 مواطناً في الفئة العمرية 18 سنة فأكثر غطت كل  محافظات الجمهورية، وتمت كل المقابلات في الفترة من 6 إلى 8 يوليو 2015.  وبلغت نسبة الاستجابة حوالي 50%، ويقل هامش الخطأ في النتائج عن 3%، بحسب  المركز، فيما مولت مؤسسةSigma Media الاستطلاع.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2015)

نقلا عن الفجر
  أصدرت المديرية العامة للطيران بلبنان، بياناً صحفياً اكدت فيه أنها سوف  تقاضى طاقم عمل برنامج "هبوط اضطرارى" الذى يقدمه الفنان هانى رمزى، وينتمى  لفئة برامج المقالب، وذلك بسبب تقدم الجهة المنتجة بحصول تصاريح على  التحليق فى سماء لبنان، لتصوير فيلم سينمائى داخل الطائرة، وبناءً عليه تمت  الموافقة، ولكن تفاجئت المديرية بان التصريح تم استغلاله لتصوير برامج  مقالب من المكن أن يضر بحية الأخرين.

 وأوضحت المديرية فى بيانها أنها قامت بالتواصل مع شركة الطيران التى نفذت  البرنامج، وأكدوا أن البرنامج تم تصويره طبقا لمعاير المحافظة على حقوق  وسلامة الاخرين، وأن البرنامج ماهو إلا مشهد تمثيلى داحل الطائرة فقط، ولم  يصل الأمر إلى الهراج بالطيران فى الجو.

 جدير بالذكر أن "هبوط اضطرارى" يقدمه الفنان هانى رمزى، عبر شاشة  "الحياة"، وتعتمد فكرته على استضافة الفنانين داخل الطائرة لتصوير احد  البرامج ثم تهتز الطائرة ويتم اقناع الضحية بأنها سوف تسقط ويتم ذلك بمساعة  هانى رمزى، الذى يزيد من توتر الضيف.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2015)

* نتيجة استطلاع على دراما رمضان





 نقلا عن صدى البلد
  قبل ساعات من عرض الحلقات الأخيرة لمسلسلات رمضان،  ينشر "صدى البلد"  نتائج استطلاع الرأي على مسلسلات رمضان، والتي شملت 6  فئات "أفضل ممثل،  ممثلة، مسلسل، وجه جديد، مؤلف، مخرج"، وتم التصويت على  الاستطلاع من قبل  القراء على مدار الشهر الكريم.

وشهدت النتائج العديد من التغيرات والمفاجآت، وجاء ذلك انعكاسا لشدة المنافسة بين الأعمال الدرامية في رمضان 2015.

وقد تنافس على لقب أفضل ممثل كل من "عادل إمام، يوسف الشريف، مصطفى شعبان،   كريم عبد العزيز، أحمد السقا، حسن الرداد، ظافر عابدين، كريم فهمي، أحمد   مكي، أمير كرارة، محمد فراج،أحمد فهمي، باسل الخياط وإياد نصار" .

وحصل الزعيم عادل إمام على لقب أفضل ممثل بنسبة 24.82% عن مسلسل "أستاذ   ورئيس قسم" يليه الفنان يوسف الشريف بنسبة 24.09% بمسلسل "لعبة إبليس"،   بينما حصل على المركز الثالث كريم فهمي المشارك في بطولة مسلسل "حالة عشق"   بنسبة 12%.

أما عن فئة أفضل ممثلة والتي ضمت "نيللي كريم، منة شلبي، مي عز الدين،   داليا البحيري، غادة عبد الرازق، صبا مبارك، كندة علوش، غادة عادل، هيفاء   وهبي، نيكول سابا، فيفي عبده وزينة"، فقد استطاعت الفنانة مي عز الدين أن   تستحوذ على لقب "أفضل ممثلة" بمسلسلها "حالة عشق" بنسبة 32%، أما نيللي   كريم فحصلت على 25% عن مسلسل "تحت السيطرة".

وكان المركز الثالث من نصيب منة شلبي بنسبة 12% عن مسلسل الأكثر جدلا في   رمضان "حارة اليهود"، وأعطى قراء "صدى البلد" 11% فقط لداليا البحيري عن   مسلسل "يوميات زوجة مفروسة أوي".

وكشفت نتائج استطلاع تصويت "صدى البلد" عن أفضل مسلسل رمضاني، والذي كان من   نصيب مسلسل "حالة عشق" للفنانة مي عز الدين بنسبة 25%، وبذلك سيطرت مي عز   الدين على نتائج فئتي "أفضل مسلسل وأفضل ممثلة"، وحصل مسلسل "لعبة إبليس"   الأعلى مشاهدة على "يوتيوب" على المركز الثاني بنسبة 23%، و"بين  السرايات"  لباسم سمرة وآيتن عامر الذي حصل على المركز الثالث بنسبة 11%.

واكتسح الفنان الصاعد الكوميدي على ربيع فئة "أفضل وجه جديد" بنسبة وصلت   إلى 67%، وحضرت بقوة أيضا الصاعدة جميلة عوض عن دورها المثير للجدل في   مسلسل "تحت السيطرة".

وعن فئة أفضل مؤلف، فقد فاز بها المؤلف تامر حبيب والذي شارك في الماراثون   الرمضاني هذا العام بمسلسل "طريقي" للفنانة شيرين عبد الوهاب بنسبة وصلت   إلى 33%، وفي المركز الثاني يوسف معاطي بـ16%.

واحتل المخرج تامر محسن المركز الأول وفقا لاستطلاع رأى عن مسلسله "تحت   السيطرة" كأفضل مخرج " 54%" متفوقا على وائل إحسان، مخرج مسلسل "أستاذ   ورئيس قسم".








 نتيجة استطلاع "صدى البلد" على دراما رمضان.. الزعيم الأفضل.. ومى تكتسح بـ"حالة عشق".. وعلى ربيع أفضل وجه صاعد





 نتيجة استطلاع "صدى البلد" على دراما رمضان.. الزعيم الأفضل.. ومى تكتسح بـ"حالة عشق".. وعلى ربيع أفضل وجه صاعد





 نتيجة استطلاع "صدى البلد" على دراما رمضان.. الزعيم الأفضل.. ومى تكتسح بـ"حالة عشق".. وعلى ربيع أفضل وجه صاعد





 نتيجة استطلاع "صدى البلد" على دراما رمضان.. الزعيم الأفضل.. ومى تكتسح بـ"حالة عشق".. وعلى ربيع أفضل وجه صاعد





 نتيجة استطلاع "صدى البلد" على دراما رمضان.. الزعيم الأفضل.. ومى تكتسح بـ"حالة عشق".. وعلى ربيع أفضل وجه صاعد

* ​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يوليو 2015)

انا بتفرج علي مسلسل حالة عشق ، مشكلتي مع المسلسل ده هي مي عز الدين نفسها، معرفش الناس اختارتها ازاي احسن ممثلة؟؟؟ يمكن لما بتقوم بدور عشق بتكون أفضل من دور ملك 
 البنت محتاجة دروس تمثيل بجد ، بالأخص في التمثيل الهادي او الرومانسي زي شخصية ملك ، ما هو نظام السهتان والسرحان والتوهان والتبريق في السقف :new6:ده انتهي من زمان ومش مقنع ، تحسه فعلا تمثيل بزيادة ميتصدقش 
انا بالنسبالي غادة عبد الرازق مثلا مقنعة جدا وعمري ما حسّيت وانا بتفرج عليها انها زيادة او متكلفة او متفزلكة في تمثيلها بالعكس طبيعية وصادقة جدا


----------

